# As a youngster I was looking forward to the 21st Century



## Bretrick (Dec 12, 2021)

I remember the Jetsons (set in the year 2062) showed us what we had to look forward to.
Flying Cars, Space Travel, Moon Base, Elimination of Disease, Personal Assistance Robots, Teleportation, Conveyor Belt Sidewalks.
What do we have so far that the Jetsons Predicted? 
Flat Screen TV's, Telecommunication via Skype/Phones etc, The Internet, Push Button Meals via vending machines/ordering online.
Most of us here will not be around when a Moon Base is operational nor Interstellar Space Travel. 
The younger among us may see flying cars become more common.
I wish I had been born in 2462 instead of 1962


----------



## Pepper (Dec 12, 2021)

1962?


Bubbala!

As a 4 year old I counted all my fingers & toes to find my age in the year 2000.  Wow.  Couldn't see beyond that and now it is 21 years more than that!  I couldn't think beyond my age.  It seemed so old!  And now I am!


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2021)

I was distinctly promised flying cars and self-cleaning houses.  I'm still waiting for the self-cleaning house....


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 25, 2021)

I was looking forward to the 21st century as a kid, too, but figured that I’d be _really old _when it got here!  Middle age seems ancient when you’re 10.  I can remember reading books on space out of my elementary school library that optimistically predicted we’d be exploring the nearer planets in the 1990’s, the inference being that it would be _manned _exploration.  Instead, we got computers and cell phones.  The future didn’t get here fast enough…


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 25, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I wish I had been born in 2462 instead of 1962


Especially if they really do extend the human lifespan to a thousand years, so we not only have missed out on seeing some cool stuff, we've lost out on 900 or more years of life by being born too soon.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 25, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> Especially if they really do extend the human lifespan to a thousand years, so we not only have missed out on seeing some cool stuff, we've lost out on 900 or more years of life by being born too soon.


Yes, we will never experience the marvels that are coming.


----------

